# What is a certified copy?



## catherine (Oct 3, 2010)

Dear all,

Can anyone explain what a certified copy is? Does it mean that I have to get a GP to put stamps on each of my photocopies and sign them? 
Thanks a lot. 

Catherine


----------



## Seppo (Nov 3, 2010)

Hiya 

It'll tell you on the forms...Certified by normally a 'professional' Doctor/policeman etc They will sometimes have to fill up declaration that they have known you for a period. 

You're on the right tracks, for help reasons and there's great help here unlike me..try to be more specific as in what forms your needing certified..helps with replies!

Good luck


----------



## catherine (Oct 3, 2010)

Seppo said:


> Hiya
> 
> It'll tell you on the forms...Certified by normally a 'professional' Doctor/policeman etc They will sometimes have to fill up declaration that they have known you for a period.
> 
> ...


thank a lot for your reply. I'm aware that the statutory declarations need to be witnessed by a JP. I'm just confused about the other stuff, like the birth certificate, our relationship certificate, etc... Since I def wont give them the originial documents, do I have to get a JP to certify that all those copies are "true copies". 
Anyone had experience? Pls help. Thanks


----------



## SoniaSonia (Feb 10, 2011)

My understanding after reading the 888 form is that witnessing the signature of the person doing the stat dec should be via those on the list given. The documents that need certifying is a copy of the original the passport or birth certificate which should be attached to the stat dec if they are an Australian citizen. To do this you need to take the original to a JP and get them to copy and certify that it is a true likeness etc. "Any attachment to the stat dec must be certified by a prescribed person. Prescribed persons include..." and then there is the list. You cannot go wrong with a JP in Australia. If doing stat decs in the UK then be advised to use a solicitor or JP at a magistrates court. You can use a notary but they are very very expensive. All of this takes time and money, whereas the service is free in Australia, (well it is in NSW).

Hope I've written this is understandable way..


----------



## AaronChadburger (Nov 22, 2010)

catherine said:


> Since I def wont give them the originial documents, do I have to get a JP to certify that all those copies are "true copies".


Yes, you do. Your relationship certificate and birth certificates should definitely be notarised by a JP as being true copies.
I would also suggest notarising any other 'concrete proof' such as joint rental contracts etc.
As for what I would call 'secondary proof' (phone call lists, photos, travel receipts etc.) , we did not have these copies notarised and from what I can tell, it should not be necessary to do so.
Hope this is helpful, I am by no means an expert.


----------



## iain (Nov 11, 2009)

SoniaSonia said:


> If doing stat decs in the UK then be advised to use a solicitor or JP at a magistrates court. You can use a notary but they are very very expensive. All of this takes time and money, whereas the service is free in Australia, (well it is in NSW).


Catherine, if you're doing it in the UK take note of this page. You can also for a smallish fee get a certified copy of your birth certificate directly from the registry office holding it. I had to do that anyway as my birth certif didn't show my parents.


----------



## catherine (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks all for your reply. I think i'll get both my and my partner's birth certificate, passport, and other evidence photocopies signed by a JP. There's no reason to take the risk i guess, and yes, its free in AUS. good luck to everyone


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

catherine said:


> thank a lot for your reply. I'm aware that the statutory declarations need to be witnessed by a JP. I'm just confused about the other stuff, like the birth certificate, our relationship certificate, etc... Since I def wont give them the originial documents, do I have to get a JP to certify that all those copies are "true copies".
> Anyone had experience? Pls help. Thanks


Seeing as you mention the RR, if you are in Oz any copy can usually be certified or statutory declaration witnessed at the local cop shop, most larger police stations usually having a senior officer in attendance to handle those requests.
So with the documents, you just have to take in the originals with your copies and they'll usually have a stamp for them.
You can also use other people like Postmasters, Bank Managers, Teachers and Chemists may even be on the list or JPs.
Different countries abroad have different people authorised for the witnessing, most European countries using the term notary in general, usually a solicitir from what I can gather though some may have people at a magistrates or local courthouse, they all possibly having a nice fee attached unlike in Oz.


----------



## raymp (Dec 29, 2010)

A JP in Australia is registered state by state.
Theroiticly a Queensland JP is only authorised to do documents to be used in Qld.
The exception being commonwealth documents.
A JP has no authority to do international documents.
A Notory Public has that authority.
It is up to the place where you are sending the document.
eg: if you send a document witnessed by a qld JP to Victoria then it is up to the receiver whether they accept the Qld JP.
The same applies for a document sent to another country. It is up to them if they accept and Australian JP.
I sometimes witness "proof of life forms" presented to me by clients which are sent to them from their original country.
Those countries accept a Australian JP.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

raymp said:


> A JP in Australia is registered state by state.
> Theroiticly a Queensland JP is only authorised to do documents to be used in Qld.
> The exception being commonwealth documents.
> A JP has no authority to do international documents.
> ...


Ray,
You have got right of the topic of certifying a copy and I do not know whether you're a JP or not but I would be very surprised if I had a birth certificate from another state and some copies of it, a JP would not be prepared to certify the copies as being true copies.

Please, for the sake of threads clarity, lets not post views on that which is irrelevant.


----------



## raymp (Dec 29, 2010)

My reply was to clarify for the writter about certification of documents and what can be used and where.
Yes i am a JP, a JP mentor.
A qld jp will certify a copy of any document from any where.
It is where the documents whether they are accepted is the point


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

The points are what Immi accepts and that is clearly spelt out by them in the regulations and that the thread was about a certified copy for them.


----------

